# Veracruz Area, Mexico



## brimar66 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone been to Poza Rica area on Gulf of Mexico, just north of Veracruz. Interested in B & B's and RV Parks. Also how warm is it in the winter?

Ever drive from Lake Chapala to Veracruz?

Thanks!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I used to work there, but can't recommend any B&B or RV since I always stayed in hotels there.

The weather is very hot and humid all year round, the humidity will increase during the rainy season.


----------



## brimar66 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Veracruz*

We plan to be there from Jan-Mar...is the rainy season from April to Sept? Did you see the coast between Poza Rica and Veracruz. We want someplace on the beach for the winter that the weather is at least in the 70's.

Any other info on the area would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can use Google to search for RV spots on both coasts of Mexico. Frankly, they aren't going to be what you expect up north and you might find better sites on the west coast between Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

Google On the Road In -  A Comprehensive Travel Guide to RVing, Camping and safe driving in Mexico and Nevada


----------

